# best circuit tracers on the market



## srp7007 (Apr 4, 2012)

best circuit tracers


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

For exactly what purpose? The answer could vary. 

The ideal 61-956 has saved me (and general contractors) more times than I can count. it's a good feeling to find open neutrals when they are in buried junction boxes, or missed boxes for drywall cut ins, even does event underground (but the ug utility locators work considerably better for that).


----------



## well_maintained (Sep 9, 2011)

I have the zircon pro kit. Comes in a hard foam lined case with the toner, wire clap ends, socket adapter for recepticals and a screw in adapter for screw in light fixtures. The best I've ever used. Doesn't send false signals to multiple breakers like a lot of others.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I sometimes use a laser pointer to follow conduits in congested areas, but that's probably not what you're talking about.


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

The best cheap 120V circuit tracer I have found is the Extech CB10 the Ideal is the best full featured tracer that I have used.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

I regularly find myself troubleshooting shorted, but much more often open, circuits in old houses -- often the wiring is in BX cable, or old steel conduit with myriad junction boxes, etc, buried behind plaster and lath walls, and god knows what else. $600 - $700 is a major stretch, but one I'd consider if the tool would work on these kinds of problems. (Of course, I'd much rather spend $200 . ) I'd VERY much appreciate hearing any experience in these sort of environments. THANKS.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

This is a get what you paid for tool. You might get lucky and buy a good used on Ebay. I can't see being without one now.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

So the good ones work on this kind of problem? BX, heavy steel conduit? 

I'm thinking fluke, amprobe


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Ideal 61-959 has paid for itself in a few large jobs I had, can't see going back to anything else


----------

